#ayatana 2009-06-01
<SiDi> Hey people
<SiDi> do you think it is worth the pain to have an app allowing to browse through an historical of notifications ? Just a GUI parsing the .cache/notify-osd.log file ?
<GreySim> I think it would be, yes.
<GreySim> I know I would use it. Not often, but I would.
<ccooke> An idle moment of thought brought me this question: Would it ever be useful or interesting to be able to trigger an action when a notification matching certain parameters arrives?
<ccooke> I mean, in many ways what's actually being *implemented* here is a human-computer event interface :-)
<SiDi> if an action should be done automatically, the application sending the notification could manage it more accurately
<SiDi> if the action is meant to be triggered by the user after he read the notification : 1) its not compulsory and we shouldnt disturb him more by adding an action to the notification
<SiDi> 2) its compulsory and he should have a dialog with a compulsory action instead of a notification
<ccooke> I'm thinking more user-defined or cross-package things
<SiDi> ah for user defined, i wish it was there, indeed ^_^
<SiDi> but i think it wont happen. Canonical is right when they say notifications should have no actions. It's a bad design, and they dont want to introduce it again, imo
<ccooke> A couple of random examples being, say: An app that can run a command whenever a certain string appears in an IM message
<ccooke> Or a fun one: When battery is critical, copy some important files to a backup
<ccooke> basically, I'm wondering if it's useful for package A to be able to say: Whenever a message matching <stuff> arrives, I want to be triggered so I can do <things>. 
<ccooke> (Oh, and how was UDS?)
<SiDi> great :)
<SiDi> ccooke, i think Dbus / DCOP / gconf are more adaptated for this kind of usage
<SiDi> and having the app sending the message which you want to exploit be aware that package A wants to do this or that helps making sure for the app devs that its a wanted behaviour
<SiDi> and if they do it the proper IPC way they can throw it more efficiently and not relay on libnotify
<ccooke> Right
<ccooke> in which case, are messages repeated onto dbus?
#ayatana 2009-06-04
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
* mat_t changed the topic of #ayatana to: https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts Let's fix these small annoying bugs!
#ayatana 2010-06-07
<Sebas310> ...
<thorwil> djsiegel1: you might enjoy this, conceptually, at least: http://nixos.org/nix/
<djsiegel1> thorwil: yes, thanks, have seen this
<thorwil> djsiegel1: cool. so what's the timeline for ubuntu to switch to that? ;)
<djsiegel1> haha
<djsiegel1> ask an astrophysicist
<seb128> vish, nautilus-elementary is a fail in collaboration
<seb128> or how to not do things...
<vish> seb128: ;) well , when there is someone interested in making the change happen *now* , there was no other way than to fork , else there wouldnt even have been as much a discussion over nautilus changes.
<vish> seb128: but i dont disagree it was a wrong approach ;)
<seb128> vish, well what you set up for is something which will not benefit ubuntu users
<seb128> since we are not going to switch from nautilus to a project which do changes without interest to work with upstream on those
<vish> seb128: even for papercuts , we have so many papercuts with MDC1s patches just lying there , just because upstream is not moving on them
<seb128> right
<seb128> because you failed in communication
<seb128> upstream uses mailing list
<seb128> bugzilla is to spammy they are not subscribed
<vish> seb128: MDC1 has on several occasions used the mailing list as well , but no response
<seb128> I don't think it's true
<aday> vish: i'm working on making nautilus bz more useful. the bugs are getting triaged and tracked now
<seb128> I'm subscribed to the nautilus list for years
<seb128> they are usually reviewing much changes there
<seb128> it might take some time when they are busy
<vish> seb128: i can find the mailing list , where he sent out the request to review patches ;)
<seb128> or when you come during freeze times etc
<aday> vish: we're low on manpower. that's why bugs aren't getting fixed. the solution to that isn't a fork
 * vish searches
<vish> aday: i dont disagree :)
<seb128> vish, if some things are not reviewed and elementary ship those fair enough
<seb128> but not sending changes or not discussing before doing it is wrong
<seb128> you could benefit to common design
<seb128> and find something which work for both teams
<seb128> and go in nautilus
<seb128> and to ubuntu users
<seb128> rather than having something sitting in a ppa which will never reach our users
<vish> seb128: well , it all started with MDC1s neglected patches , like the stop/reload button and a few other stuff , then eventually it started gathering more features , since there was DanRabbit1 able to get the ideas implemented right now :)
<aday> vish: can you send me links to those patches?
<seb128> vish, let's try to fix that now
<vish> seb128: aday: this was the last mail MDC1 sent to the nautilus mailing list > http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2010-April/msg00008.html , i had to request him to poke the list , but no reponse , [these were for the papercuts]
<vish> and probably a few other bugs he had worked on
<jcastro> hey vish 
<vish> jcastro: hey :)
<jcastro> is that marcus guy a natuilus-elementary person?
<jcastro> I mailed two of them but only danrabbit responded. :-/
<jcastro> (and we already know him, heh)
<vish> jcastro: marcus earlier started working on a lot of papercuts , but ammonkey is the one from the elementary team
<DanRabbit> jcastro: hey no there is no marcus working with us
<DanRabbit> last i heard we was working with upstream
<seb128> vish, the first 3 got fixed it seems
<DanRabbit> jcastro: we've been having a talk with upstream over the past week or so and we've come to the conclusion that there are some areas we want to work together on, but there are many more areas that upstream is simply not interested in
<jcastro> DanRabbit: do you chat with ammonkey alot? He never responded to my mail. :-/
<seb128> jcastro, we are talking with him on #nautilus
<DanRabbit> jcastro: yes he available pretty much daily in #elementary
<seb128> and I exchanged some email with him today
<jcastro> ok
<aday> vish: thanks
<vish> aday: ammonkey probably has a bigger list of feature patches ;)
<jcastro> seb128: ok so they're at least talking
<seb128> jcastro, yes, for some definition of talking
<seb128> the elementary guys for some reason think the way to get their improvement to users is to work on a nautilus clone
<seb128> rather than getting the changes to nautilus
<DanRabbit> seb128: I don't appreciate your destruction comments and assumptions
<DanRabbit> seb128: we ARE trying to get the changes upstream
<DanRabbit> please stop spreading misinformation
<DanRabbit> both ammonkey and I have already told you this
<seb128> danRabbit: I don't see that from his comments
<seb128> things like the editor are clear "why would we change our working code to work on something that upstream would use"
<DanRabbit> seb128: you have to understand that ammonkey is highly irratated from people (like you) attacking his hard work.
<DanRabbit> Upstream REFUSES to use our toolbar editor implementation
<DanRabbit> why? because its a little different than what they want
<seb128> right
<DanRabbit> a lot of our changes are right that
<DanRabbit> they DON'T WANT TO USE IT
<seb128> no
<DanRabbit> I don't understand why this is a hard concept
<DanRabbit> yes
<seb128> they said they want the same editor as GNOME use
<seb128> the one in eog etc
<DanRabbit> right, which is not the one that we have
<seb128> you could update your work
<seb128> and they would take it
<seb128> well, you should work to get it thebn
<DanRabbit> feel free to submit a patch ;)
<seb128> if you are interested to get things upstream
<DanRabbit> if you think it is so easy we could use help
<seb128> I don't think it's easy
<seb128> but I don't see where you go by doing it in a way which GNOME will not take 
<seb128> sure it's extra efforts to work with them
<seb128> but it's less than having to maintain and rebase your changes
<seb128> and it would reach users
<DanRabbit> seb128: uh... right
<DanRabbit> we have lots of users
<DanRabbit> and some distributions are starting to ship nautilus-elementary
<DanRabbit> but that is not what its about
<DanRabbit> its about getting postitive change out there
<DanRabbit> and for the last time, we are working with upstream as much as possible, but they are not interested in our changes and its not just implementation details
<DanRabbit> we have different ideas and goals for Nautilus than they do
<DanRabbit> so please stop beating a dead horse
<DanRabbit> we are not anti collaborative
<DanRabbit> we want all our changes to go upstream
<DanRabbit> upstrteam doesn't want all of our changes
<DanRabbit> we are going to work together as much as possible
<seb128> danRabbit: sorry I was on the phone
<seb128> danRabbit: I'm sure you have users, you will just never get as many getting the cool changes by having 2 different nautilus than by improving the default one
<seb128> danRabbit: and I don't see distributions switching away from the GNOME one
<DanRabbit> seb128: I think you still don't understand. I don't know how I can make this clearer
<DanRabbit> seb128: upstream DOES NOT WANT all of our changes
<DanRabbit> seb128: Its not about how many users we have
<seb128> they don't want all
<seb128> they want a some of those though
<DanRabbit> seb128: yes there are distrubitions switching away no matter how skeptical you are
<seb128> the editor being a perfect example
<DanRabbit> I am done talking about it. you refuse to listen to what I'm telling you.
<seb128> I don't see Debian, Fedora or Ubuntu changintg
<seb128> so sure maybe gentoo is going to change or some random small distributions
<seb128> but as you said that's not the point
<seb128> those changes could benefit all users
<vish> alrightly .. moving on...
<vish> aday: also , MDC has done a lot on interesting unreviewed patches > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=describeuser.html&login=gnomebugzilla%40mejlamej.nu , you might be interested
<vish> s/on/of
<aday> vish: i go through those
<seb128> vish, I pinged cosimoc
<vish> seb128: yup , saw that  , thanks :)
<seb128> he said he would try to review the one list in the email you copied the url before
<ScottK> Is there a moderator for the ayatana mailing list around?
 * ScottK sent a couple of messages with some (small) screenshots attached and I fear the got stuck in moderation.
<ScottK> Actually one of them just appeared, so maybe not.
<vish> ScottK: moderator? i dont think there is any moderation for ayatana mailing list , else it would be less noisier ;)   got the mail with the rekonq pic , but sometimes lp mails are kinda slow/delayed
<ScottK> vish: Yeah, I think it's just slow.
<ScottK> Usually an admin will have access to a moderation queue.
<ScottK> AFAIK, LP lists are just mailman lists.
<vish> ScottK: got the next one with 3 attachments too 
<ScottK> Yeah, that's the one I just saw.  That's the one I was missing.
<ScottK> tedg: http://imagebin.ca/view/5uEWkq7.html
<tedg> ScottK, Yeah, I knew what you meant.  I think that the KWin guy had some shots on his blog, no?
<ScottK> tedg: Yeah.  That's mgraesslin's screen shot.
<jcastro> hey bratsche 
<jcastro> "Load an application with this env. variable: GTK_MENUPROXY="libappmenu.so" gnome-terminal"
<bratsche> Hey jcastro
<jcastro> bratsche: can you make it so this goes away before thursday?
<jcastro> basically we want it that way ootb
<bratsche> I think so.
<jcastro> we talked about this last week for a bit, just making sure it won't be a problem
<hyperair> libappmenu? O_o
<bratsche> jcastro: Yeah we did talk about it last week.  Right now I need to shift over to fixing some RGBA related issues, but I've almost got those under control now already.
<jcastro> bratsche: bah, totally forgot you were fire extinguishing
<jcastro> ok
<bratsche> I'm being spread a little thin at this stage of Meerkat, but it's cool.. I'll get this module loading worked out before Thursday.
<jcastro> <3
<bratsche> ScottK: fwiw, I have the same problem with ayatana list.  Whenever I try to send a mail there from my @canonical.com or @ubuntu.com email it seems to be sucked into some dark vortex, never again to see light.  But if I write from my @gnome.org address it goes through.  But that's only strange to me because all the mail goes TO my @canonical.com address, not my @gnome.org address. :)
<ScottK> Odd.
<bratsche> It's okay, I usually have nothing worth saying on that mailing list anyway.
<kermiac> tedg: did you see my comment in bug 583174? Do we have a more "user friendly" name for indicator-applet-complete? Apart from that small issue, the indicator-applet apport hook is ready for deployment in the Maverick packages.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 583174 in Indicator Applet "Apport hook for indicator-applet (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583174
<tedg> kermiac, Yeah, I saw that.  I can't think of anything -- I think few enough people have it that it's probably fine.
<tedg> kermiac, It's really only for testing, so if someone has it they should know it.
<kermiac> ok, that's what I thought. Thanks :) I'll link the branch to that bug report. Do you want/ need me to package the hook?
<ShroudedCloud> A few people in OMG!Ubuntu! use it and they dont' have any problems with it.
<kermiac> tedg: if you want me to package the hook, which branch should I use for Maverick? There are quite a few branches at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<kermiac> tedg: Is the the correct branch to use for packaging the hook in Maverick? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-applet/ubuntu
#ayatana 2010-06-08
<C10uD> so, i'm using some gtk.ImageMenuItems with some custom set_image and gtk.Images
<C10uD> but no luck so far, the pic isn't showed in the appindicator
<C10uD> plus, when editing text in those items i get this nice stuff in term
<C10uD> (emesene:4011): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_value: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<jcastro> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/591317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 591317 in Screenkey "Consider supporting application indicators (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> anything we can do to help here?
<towolf> salve. i’m trying to test the appmenu on maverick. the indicator applets displays «no indicators» and on the shell i get «"dbusproxy != null" failed».
<towolf> has this come up before?
<towolf> is the appmenu ready to be tested on maverick without installing UNE?
#ayatana 2010-06-09
<thorwil> only a few days actually using lucid and i already hate the downloads complete notification bubbles :/
 * mpt is momentarily disoriented by how bad Docky's Web presence is
<mpt> There's no screenshot in USC, and the "Web site" link goes to a Launchpad project page that has its own "Web site" link that goes to a page that's completely blank except for the word "Wiki" which is linked to a wiki page that doesn't have any screenshots either
<mpt> I guess I should be complaining in #docky instead
<thorwil> mpt: maybe that structure is secret hint for some game by Trent Reznor
<mpt> ok, the wiki page does have one screenshot, I was using the wrong browser
<njpatel> kamstrup, velkommen
<kamstrup> njpatel, ahoy!
<kamstrup> sjokkis, hi!
<sjokkis> hi
<sjokkis> kamstrup: if you're targeting for next april (or is it march?), i'd suggest looking into libfolks
<sjokkis> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks
<sjokkis> still quite immature, but the guy behind it is solid, so i think it's gonna pan out
<kamstrup> sjokkis, njpatel is the supreme ruler on the technical side of Unity stuff and djsiegel is the design ninja :-) but you are most welcome to talk to me as well :-)
<sjokkis> njpatel...i've seen that name elsewhere
<kamstrup> sjokkis, Unity is for 10/10
<sjokkis> oh yeah, he's in #gnome-shell
<sjokkis> kamstrup: i meant the people place, you mentioned
 * njpatel was thinking maybe from AWN
<sjokkis> you said maverick+1, right?
<njpatel> :)
<kamstrup> sjokkis, yeah njpatel is everywhere ;-)
<njpatel> everywhere and nowhere, all at once
<kamstrup> njpatel, that's almost kinda Zen :-)
<njpatel> sjokkis, kamstrup said you might be interested in building a people-place?
<sjokkis> i don't know if i have the skillset to take charge of it, but i'd certainly be interested in helping out
<sjokkis> and i have a lot of free time this summer
<kamstrup> njpatel, I told sjokkis that we don't have the final architecture fully nailed down at this point
<kamstrup> (but that we are very close)
<njpatel> sjokkis, Awesome, as kamstrup said, we're just testing a few ideas out but will hopefully have a bedded-down arch. quickly after alpha 2
<sjokkis> so in about a month?
<njpatel> yeah 3-4 weeks, just because we're trying some interesting ideas and need to make sure they work :)
<sjokkis> sure
<njpatel> sjokkis, skillset wise, kamstrup  is trying hard to make sure that we have a clean Vala API, with wrappers for the more complex bits of dbus-bits
<sjokkis> so, we're looking at aggregating users from various sources, into meta-contacts, and presenting them to the user, right?
<njpatel> I guess so, djsiegel1 may have some ideas about that
<sjokkis> djsiegel1: around?
<sjokkis> njpatel: have you looked at the (afaik rejected) design proposal on this for gnome-shell?
<njpatel> sjokkis, people stuff? Nope, do you have a link?
<sjokkis> looking for it now
<sjokkis> njpatel: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/DesignerPlayground/PeopleOverlay?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gnome-shell-people-overlay-mockup.png
<njpatel> sjokkis, ah, okay
<njpatel> sjokkis, So, the way places work is that you, over dbus, hand a model of data and tell us how to render that information. For this release, we were planning to support one main way of rendering (due to other work) and then support custom renderers from M+1. However I think we may able to 'bootstrap' the custom renderer stuff and maybe people-place can be the guinea pig for that :)
<sjokkis> njpatel: do you have an API for that?
<njpatel> sjokkis, for custom renderers?
<njpatel> sjokkis, not as yet, it's something which we were just discussing. It would have to be a vala module that implements some interface, the rest being in Clutter to actually draw stuff
<sjokkis> njpatel: for sending data to unity over dbus
<njpatel> sjokkis, that's what we're working on now
<sjokkis> would i have to use a custom renderer, though?
<njpatel> I think so, the default one wouldn't fit for showing extra information (but would be great for the initial results)
<njpatel> The API itself will be very model-like, so your just adding/remove rows depending on the search string
<sjokkis> do you have an API draft i could look at?
<sjokkis> njpatel: ^
<njpatel> sjokkis, not at the moment, but can ping you when we do
<njpatel> still in the process of tying things together
<ScottK> tedg: I have to confess a complete lack of understanding for your enthusiasm for CSD and I don't see anyone outside Canonical (in this discussion) sharing it.
<tedg> ScottK, well, most people are simply tired of this discussion :)
<ScottK> tedg: If you all are not interested in alternatives to CSD, then we can stop.
<tedg> ScottK, I think it simply comes down to having two people draw every window is a little silly, and it creates a bunch of inconsistencies.  Polishing them is just that, it's not fixing them.
<ScottK> tedg: So you think all the negatives of CSD are fine?
<ScottK> Good luck.
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> qense, hey
<tedg> Evening seb128
<qense> seb128: good evening
<seb128> qense, tedg: did one of you try to work with the update gtk to fix the bluetooth issue?
<seb128> updated
<seb128> I would like to see if this gtk update should go to lucid or not
<seb128> I've it ready but I don't want to stale
<qense> seb128: I didn't.
<seb128> tedg, you probably have a better understanding of the change and issue than me
<qense> seb128: I am quite busy right now, but maybe tedg has some spare time? :)
<seb128> tedg, should some indicator* component listen to a new signal?
<tedg> seb128, I don't believe so.  Though, I don't have bluetooth -- so I'm mostly debugging from e-mails/bugs.
<qense> but that would mean the current GTK+ change doesn't fix this issue.
<seb128> tedg, so you don't have an understanding of the issue? do you know who has?
<seb128> well bratsche said the gtk change fixes the issue but the indicator still doesn't work
<seb128> we might need some extra indicator changes though
<tedg> seb128, Ah, okay.  I hadn't got any information on whether the GTK fix had worked or not.
<bratsche> The bluetooth thing?
<qense> yeah!
<seb128> well, how do you determine if it worked? it doesn't fix the indicator
<seb128> bratsche, yes
<bratsche> I think whoever was working on the patch connected to an "add" signal in the patch, and that needs to be changed to "child-added" or whatever I named this signal.
<bratsche> Then I think it should work.
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<tedg> seb128, So, yes, an indicator fix is needed :)
<tedg> bratsche, That should be in libappindicator, correct?
<bratsche> I don't remember if his code was for libappindicator or for bluetooth now.
<seb128> tedg, ok, can you try to put that on your friday todolist?
<seb128> tedg, ie the bug fix day ;-)
<tedg> seb128, Yup, for sure.  I also want to look at the Python one.  I'm hoping we can fix both.
<seb128> tedg, thanks!
<seb128> tedg, the updated gtk is in the ubuntu-desktop ppa if you need it
<seb128> tedg, lucid build
<tedg> seb128, Ah, cool, thanks!
<seb128> tedg, the change is also in maverick for a few days
<seb128> tedg, thank *you* ;-) and thanks bratsche of courses!
<qense> So it's now all set to be fixed properly at last? Yay!
#ayatana 2010-06-10
<sjokkis> currently, empathy's unity icon only shakes if there's an incoming message in an existing conversation, and not if there is a pending message. why was this behaviour chosen?
<sjokkis> edit: pending messages in unacknowledged channels
<thorwil> ah, thanks vish for clearing up that theme topic!
<vish> thorwil: seriously a waste of time :/
<vish> thorwil: hehe , i had a huger rant about OMG , but kept it above the belt ;p
<thorwil> vish: i guess with OMG in the title, you set certain expectations and have to try to meat them somehow ^^
<vish> thorwil: hmm , i cant seem to find the link for the mailing list etiquette , [no top posting one] , any idea?
<thorwil> vish: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists
<vish> thorwil: neat thanks
<thorwil> vish: this one goes to some length in explaining it all: http://idallen.com/topposting.html
<vish> even better ;)
<thorwil> vish: yes and no, as the first is ubuntu-official ;)
<vish> thorwil: yeah , well gonna send both :)
<sjokkis> njpatel: the empathy icon in unity only vibrates when incoming messages are part of an existing conversation. is that by design?
<sjokkis> njpatel: in other words, it doesn't notify of new incoming conversations
<njpatel> sjokkis, not by design, could you please file a bug at lauchpad.net/unity
<sjokkis> njpatel: sure. if you point me to the right part of the code, i can look into fixing it, as well
<njpatel> sjokkis, well, depending on exactly what's happening, it's either a bug in bamf (launchpad.net/bamf, which gives us the list of open applications and properties about them) or unity
<sjokkis> njpatel: ah, i figured unity had a built in telepathy observer
<njpatel> sjokkis, I think the indicator-me might be doing something like that, but no, the launcher goes by the window of the application setting the urgent-hint 
<sjokkis> njpatel: indicator-me does that, yes
<sjokkis> njpatel: how do you feel about moving towards launching empathy (or whatever other client the user prefers) on demand, and handling automatic login etc in unity itself?
<sjokkis> njpatel: the empathy team has also expressed interest in doing things that way, in general
<sjokkis> njpatel: if we have a people place, it would make sense to be able to control IM status from there
<sjokkis> njpatel: and instead of an empathy icon in the sidebar, we could have a widget to replace itt
<njpatel> sjokkis, I'm not sure, we rely on indicator-me to provide the presence bits
<njpatel> sjokkis, however it's interesting, would be interesting to here mpt's or djsiegel1's thoughts
<sjokkis> indicator-me could be made to do this, sure
<sjokkis> i don't think it does currently
<sjokkis> even if indicator-me controls presence, we could do it from our people place as well
<sjokkis> both would just be sending requests to telepathy's mission-control daemon
<sjokkis> mpt, djsiegel1: any opinions on the above?
<mpt> sjokkis, sorry, we're in a meeting right now
<sjokkis> mpt: no problem. ping me when you've got a moment
<mpt> sjokkis, what you described is actually how it's supposed to work, it's just not implemented yet. See the test cases in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu#Instant%20messaging%20statuses>
<mpt> Great minds think alike? :-)
<sjokkis> mpt: what i'd like to see is the ability in indicator-me to set your presence without empathy running
<sjokkis> mpt: it seems to depend on empathy (specifically) being run as well, and not just any client
<sjokkis> mpt: i think that's actually very bad
<sjokkis> tedg: around?
<jcastro> I think he's on a call right now
<sjokkis> that's ok. i'm in no hurry
<jcastro> mpt: may I add that me menu item to that list I'm putting together?
<mpt> jcastro, sure
<sjokkis> jcastro: got a link to that list?
<jcastro> sjokkis: not yet, it's an email
<jcastro> sjokkis: basically all the unfinished bits
<sjokkis> yeah, that's why i wanted to see it ;)
<jcastro> *   Length-sensitive duration for Notify OSD bubbles.   <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#duration>
<jcastro> *   Experimental positioning for Notify OSD bubbles.   <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#position>
<jcastro> *   The ability to remove Evolution from the messaging menu.  <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Evolution>
<jcastro> *   The ability to remove Gwibber from the messaging menu. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu#Gwibber> (needs updating)
<jcastro> *   Notification area porting, once we have a high-priority list. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationAreaTransition/CompatibilityFixes>
<sjokkis> jcastro: apparantly i have to be a team member to join the mailing list
<sjokkis> can anyone join?
<jcastro> I believe so
<sjokkis> mpt: you didn't really touch upon what i proposed re: the empathy icon in the sidebar, btw
<sjokkis> it could be made into a more general "telepathy widget" rather than just a simple empathy icon
<mpt> sjokkis, sorry, I don't know what you mean by the sidebar
<sjokkis> mpt: http://static.arstechnica.com/assets/2010/05/shell-desktop-1-thumb-640xauto-13892.png
<sjokkis> mpt: i mean the bar on the side of the screen. the sidebar.
<sjokkis> mpt: the dock, if you prefer
<sjokkis> mpt?
<nigelb> vish: LOL @ maverick-round-8-potpourri
<vish> :D
<hyperair> O_o?
 * hyperair smelt potpourri
<nigelb> hyperair: milestone for papercuts
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> hehe
<qense> vish: You've taken the lead in the Paper Cuts project now? Or are you just doing the hard work on instruction of someone else?
<vish> qense: i'm jcastro of papercuts ;p
<jcastro> hah
<qense> vish: Woot! That sounds like good news for the next release and bad news for the paper cuts as they will be gone in no time!
<jcastro> vish: I'll have a response to your mail after lunch!
<vish> cool!
<qense> jcastro: Were you aware of the small discussion we had about the GTK+/AppInd bug with gnome-bt? Ted said he would work on the AppInd side of the fix on Bug Fix Friday.
<jcastro> qense: that would be great, iirc that bug was affecting something else
<jcastro> qense: thanks for tracking that down!
<qense> jcastro: That was Sebastien, really. I'm just bringing it to your attention. :)
<jcastro> well thanks for that then, heh
<qense> jcastro: How're things going with AppInd? Still a lot of work to do?
<jcastro> some wrap up things really
<qense> Still considering to hire a contractor?
<jcastro> I am hoping to get a contractor
<jcastro> I should know more about that in about a week
<qense> ok
<tedg> !
<C10uD> wow, did he just say "spirit of ubuntu"?
<C10uD> noone's watching the south africa ceremony i guess lol
<ShroudedCloud> C10uD, Ubuntu was a word/concept before it was an OS.
<C10uD> i'd say "orly"
<mpt> sjokkis, oh, you meant the launcher?
<mpt> sjokkis, I have no opinion on how or when that should wiggle, I'm not familiar enough with it.
<sjokkis> mpt: i'm talking about more than just that
<sjokkis> mpt: i'm talking about expanding the launcher into a widget, that can do a lot more than just open empathy
<sjokkis> mpt: and if you have no opinion, who am i supposed to talk to about this?
<mpt> sjokkis, as far as I'm concerned, one of the reasons for the me menu to exist is to reduce the number of launchers you need
<mpt> same with the sound menu and the messaging menu
<mpt> But djsiegel is in charge of design for the launcher.
<sjokkis> mpt: is there an overall vision for how messaging should be handled in unity?
#ayatana 2010-06-11
<mpt> sjokkis, not as far as I know.
<sjokkis> mpt: who could i talk to about that?
<mpt> sjokkis, me, but not now, it's past midnight and I haven't had any birthday cake yet
 * mpt -> exit
<sjokkis> ok. talk to you later
<sjokkis> happy birthday
<djsiegel> hey doctormo
<djsiegel> mpt: http://openetherpad.org/uxadvocates
<mpt> djsiegel, neat
<mpt> djsiegel, now turn off your computer and get well
 * thorwil hopes some wiki software will learn from etherpad
<seb128> djsiegel, mpt: what is uxadvocates about exactly?
<mpt> seb128, "The User Experience Advocate is responsible for representing the interests of users within an open source project ...  Review usability and user research documents. Communicate user experience research to the project team. Review use cases ... Write and follow usability bug reports throughout the lifecycle of the project..." -- http://davidsiegel.org/announcing-ux-advocates/
<seb128> mpt, ok, thanks
<seb128> seems an interesting idea in any case ;-)
<jcastro> anyone running the unity ppa want to help us test something real quick?
<crimsun_> jcastro: what do you need?
<jcastro> crimsun_: update/upgrade from the PPA (ken just uploaded new bits)
<jcastro> and then fire up gedit, or another gtk app, and let me know if you see the global menu
<jcastro> (you shouldn't have to set variables or any of that)
<jcastro> and if you have a KDE app handy, fire that up, and switch between the apps, the menu should dynamically change
<crimsun_> doesn't seem to show here.
<jcastro> oh, after you are up to date you need to log  out and back in
<crimsun_> did that.
<jcastro> how about the KDE app?
<crimsun_> same as in default lucid.
<jcastro> :-/
<jcastro> crimsun_: can you see if indicator-applet-appmenu is installed?
<matumba> any eta on when this will be available for maverick (the PPA is for lucid, right?)
<jcastro> matumba: it's building now
<jcastro> matumba: probably the next hour or so?
<jcastro> matumba: if you're on maverick I'd like to get some feedback on that too!
<matumba> jcastro, will check it later then :-)
<zniavre> looking for volunters to broke the system ?
<jcastro> zniavre: yep, are you using the lucid unity ppa?
<zniavre> not yet but if you point me to this repos i can
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu
<zniavre> i already hav globalmenu do i hav to unistall it before?
<zniavre> uninstall*
<crimsun_> jcastro: I have it installed now (it doesn't seem to be an rdep of anything), logged out and back in, and same symptoms as prior.
<jcastro> yeah probably
<jcastro> kenvandine: does unity in the ppa depend on the appmenu stuff?
<jcastro> it's supposed to
<apachelogger> hellos, who would I be talking with about the proposed soundmenu?
<kenvandine> jcastro, not yet
<kenvandine> jcastro, talk to didrocks
<kenvandine> apachelogger, ronoc
<kenvandine> but i suspect he is gone for the day
<apachelogger> I will try tomorrow then, thanks :)
<kenvandine> np
<jcastro> crimsun_: is appmenu-gtk installed?
<crimsun_> jcastro: no, should it be?
<jcastro> bratsche: should the dot have been fixed when you fixed checkboxes/radios? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/589793 
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589793 in Application Menu Indicator "gnome-system-monitor not showing dot next to relevant View. (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> crimsun_: I think so.
<jcastro> crimsun_: I'll file bugs on this.
<bratsche> jcastro: I have no idea what this bug is about. :(
<crimsun_> jcastro: great, installing both those packages (and their deps) Made It Work.
<jcastro> bratsche: if you launch gnome-system-monitor, in View
<jcastro> bratsche: there's a "dot" next to the menu entires
<jcastro> bratsche: a "bullet" would be a more correct term I think
<bratsche> jcastro: Yeah, I think this is related to radio/check stuff.  It looks like a radio menuitem.
<jcastro> radios work now though (I closed that bug for you btw)
<bratsche> Hmm, will have to look at this more in a little bit.
<jcastro> crimsun_: awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> no worries
<crimsun_> huh, where is the Debian packaging for unity?
<jcastro> it would be under netbook edition or something right?
<jcastro> kenvandine: ^^
<crimsun_> sorry, I'm being an imprecise dolt. What I meant was "Where is the bzr debian/ for unity?"
<kenvandine> crimsun_, one sec
<crimsun_> I resorted to "pull-lp-source unity maverick" in the meanwhile.
<kenvandine> crimsun_, sorry... i am not doing well here... not sure where the bzr branch is for unity packaging
<kenvandine> i would think it should be under ~ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> another question for didrocks :)
<crimsun_> doesn't appear under ~ubuntu-desktop's owned bzr
<crimsun_> doesn't appear in maverick's unity debian/control, either
<crimsun_> jcastro: do you have LP bug references for the missing dependencies that I can put into the changelog?
<didrocks> hey jcastro 
<jcastro> crimsun_: I fired him an email instead, but thought he would be asleep
<jcastro> didrocks: I think crimsun was in the middle of fixing it
<jcastro> didrocks: but we can't find your packaging for unity
<didrocks> jcastro: well, I can fix it in a second :)
<jcastro> ok
<didrocks> just tell me which package I should depend on
<jcastro> indicator-applet-appmenu
<jcastro> and
<crimsun_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448367/
<crimsun_> that's the debdiff
<jcastro> appmenu-gtk
<didrocks> crimsun_: I will only depend on appmenu-gtk. Don't want an applet there :)
<crimsun_> ok, sounds good
<didrocks> crimsun_: and FYI, the dep is in ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings, not unity
<didrocks> (and it's a recommends :))
<crimsun_> didrocks: strange, but ok. I checked ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings, and it depends on unity, so I looked at the latter. :)
<didrocks> crimsun_: it depends on unity and recommends indicator-datetime and libunity-misc0
<didrocks> crimsun_: basically, we don't have metapackage in the ppa
<crimsun_> i.e., it makes sense to stash them in -default-settings instead of unity, but it wasn't immediately clear to me
<didrocks> so, in maverick, all the dep or in ubuntu-netbook metapackage
<didrocks> I use the -default-settings as a dummy metapackage as it contains the unity session file :)
<didrocks> (that was just FYI)
<crimsun_> excellent, thanks for the information!
<didrocks> you're welcome
<didrocks> jcastro: beware! crack pushed :)
<jcastro> jawesome
<jcastro> didrocks: do you mean pushed to the PPA or just in bzr?
<didrocks> jcastro: the ppa
<jcastro> hero!
<didrocks> :)
<jcastro> didrocks: ok now you can stop working and go relax, yeesh!
<jcastro> (seriously thanks!)
 * didrocks hugs jcastro, you're welcome dude
<matumba> i prematurely reported a bug, close at will: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/592772
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 592772 in Unity "Crash when hovering the launchers (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> matumba: "prematurely" ?
<kklimonda> matumba: you can close your own bugs - just click on its status and choose Invalid
<matumba_> i meant that i'm not sure you even care about how unity behaves inside a GNOME session
<vish> matumba_: ah , it is supposed to run the UNE session.  anyway , you can click on the drop down and close your own bugs
<matumba_> vish, i know, i just left it open in case you'd still be interested in the crash - closing it then :-)
<jbicha> starting Pidgin seems to crash the whole Unity/AppMenu thing, has this been reported already?
#ayatana 2010-06-12
<ShroudedCloud> Hey, can anyone here help me with the date-time indicator? It seems to be broadcasting a time about a full minute behind what XChat is giving me.
<deltab> maybe this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/581608
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 581608 in Indicator Date and Time "two clock applets with diff minutes (affected: 1, heat: 124)" [Low,Triaged]
<ShroudedCloud> Ah, yes, that seem to be is, thanks.
<deltab> does it have an option to display seconds?
<ShroudedCloud> XChat does, not the indicator (that I've found)
<jcastro> apachelogger: you were the one looking for sound indicator info right?
 * apachelogger is all headachy
<apachelogger> jcastro: soundmenu, if that is the same thing
<jcastro> it's that booze!
<jcastro> yeah
<apachelogger> ^^
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~indicator-sound-developers
<apachelogger> just wanted to check up on whether there has been discussion going on with KDE
<jcastro> that's where the mailing list will be (he just set it up like a day or so ago)
<jcastro> I'm not sure who conor has talked to yet, but I think it'd be great to start the conversation like, asap
 * apachelogger tried to do that, not sure where it went though
<jcastro> apachelogger: how about I do this, I'll send an intro mail?
<jcastro> and CC you?
<apachelogger> jcastro: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-May/004413.html
<apachelogger> should also have gone to the ayatana list
 * apachelogger finds the implementation proposal in there a very good one
<jcastro> ok, I'll rally all this up
<apachelogger> kthx :)
<jcastro> hmm, that p.p.s concerns me
<jcastro> afaict all the documentation we've written attributes KDE correctly.
<apachelogger> I am not upto date on whom to attribute for what regarding the statusnotifier spec, but I must agree that writing the kind of pages /SoundMenu belongs to in a way focused on Ubuntu as a platform on its own is not the way to get KDE motivated in giving input
<apachelogger> that has also been mentioned when we discussed the proposal at the KDE Multimedia sprint a couple of weeks ago
 * jcastro nods
#ayatana 2011-06-06
<MacSlow> hello there
<Nafai> Hey MacSlow
<Nafai> Have a good weekend?
<MacSlow> hi there Nafai
<MacSlow> a bit too rainy but over all good
<Nafai> Yeah, it's been rather rainy here too.  A lot of flooding, luckily not in my neighborhood though
<MacSlow> hey didrocks
<didrocks> good morning MacSlow
<andyrock> i got this error when i build unity:
<andyrock> CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:257 (FILE):
<andyrock>   file INSTALL cannot find "/home/andyrock/Desktop/unity/build/api-doc/html".
<Nafai> I was going to work on some bitesize bugs this weekend for Unity but got distracted by stupid Facebook games :(
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey here
<didrocks> Kaleo: so, I "found" what is causing the crash in oneiric
<didrocks> Kaleo: gcc 4.6 is somewhat screwing Qt build…
<didrocks> Kaleo: worse building on oneiric with gcc 4.5. Now have to dive a little more, maybe with the Qt guys?
<andyrock> DBO, hi
<andyrock> DBO, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/735031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735031 in unity "If you pull down the application panel, the context menu pop up" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> DBO, we cannot only hide quicklist we drag and drop start, we have to add another timeout (otherwise we have flash effect)
<andyrock> *when
<andyrock> DBO, but i have a question: a cleaner solution is to disable the dnd of the launcher with the right click
<andyrock> DBO, why we use also right click to start dnd of the launcher?
<didrocks> andyrock: I think it's an overlook TBH
<didrocks> should be only left click for dragging the launcher
<andyrock> didrocks, the problem is: quicklist (by design) open when mouse down is received
<andyrock> didrocks, if use right click to drag and drop
<didrocks> andyrock: right, I think that the correct fix is just to start dragging with only left click
<andyrock> didrocks, the dnd starts and quicklist is shown
<andyrock> didrocks, ok... i will try :)
<didrocks> andyrock: should be quite easy, nux has a number property to tell you which button was pressed. Thanks for working on this! :)
<didrocks> (1 if left click)
<andyrock> didrocks, i know :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: sorry to hear that
<Kaleo> didrocks: nice that you found out
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, I'm quite stuck, waiting for our toolchains master to come. At least, it's not a patch or whatever new code landed
<Kaleo> < didrocks> Kaleo: worse building on oneiric with gcc 4.5.
<Kaleo> you mean it crashes more when building with 4.5?
<didrocks> Kaleo: that was before my coffee, I meant "it works"
<didrocks> :-)
<Kaleo> :)
<andyrock> didrocks, we cannot use nux::GetEventButton (button_flags) with drag and drop...
<andyrock> didrocks, but we can use the _last_button_press
<andyrock> didrocks, and it works fine! :)
<andyrock> didrocks, i have to add a comment to explain why we doesn't use button_flags?
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, I still don't like my _last_button_press, so I'll maybe remove it one day :-)
<didrocks> andyrock: that will be nice to document that in the code, right :)
<andyrock> didrocks, ok... i am adding a fixme comment
<didrocks> excellent, thanks!
<andyrock> didrocks, i copied it :)
<andyrock> / FIXME: nux doesn't give nux::GetEventButton (button_flags) there, relying
<andyrock>   // on an internal Launcher property then
<didrocks> nice :-)
<andyrock> didrocks, merge proposal done!
<didrocks> andyrock: thanks, I'll let dx team reviewing it :)
<andyrock> didrocks, no problem!
<rami> Hello!
<rami> Is there any way in unity to change the hotkeys for opening the first 10 applications in the Launcher (Mod4+1 to Mod4+0)?
<rami> I'd like to use Mod4+<N> for other things but it seems to be impossible because all hotkeys except of those can be configured in ccsm...
<saamm> hello, I am having a weird problem in Ubuntu 11.04. I disabled Automatic login and now 'Ubuntu' logs me into classic gnome. Earlier I was getting Unity interface.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 How do i add it in Launcher using Unity Desktop Shell ?
<akshatj> just drag the icon from dash to launcher
<bcurtiswx> or if you load it, right click the icon on the launcher and make sure "Keep in Launcher" is checked
<jcastro> didrocks: heya, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-apps-unity-integration
<jcastro> [johnlea] write some guidelines between appindicator and quicklist/progress/count: TODO
<jcastro> we kind of need that soonish
<jcastro> do you agree?
<didrocks> jcastro: agreed, that's what will enable cdbs to really start on it
<didrocks> cdbs: btw, this is your spec, when do you think you will be able to start on it?
<Saviq> dbarth: you around? can I PM you?
<lamalex> andyrock, ping
<rickspencer3> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi rickspencer3
<andyrock> lamalex, pong
<rickspencer3> so, I couldn't build trunk of unity on Friday
<rickspencer3> and I couldn't push a branch of 3.0
<rickspencer3> thus, my branch had conflicts
<rickspencer3> lamalex, should I just submit a patch, it's a very small change
<lamalex> just push a new rev to that branch
<lamalex> it will update itself
<andyrock> lamalex, hi
<lamalex> andyrock, so i'm looking at your fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735031 in unity (Ubuntu) "If you pull down the application panel, the context menu pop up" [Low,In progress]
<lamalex> i don't understand the bug
<lamalex> i lose my quicklist when i drag
<andyrock> lamalex, try to drag with right click ;)
<lamalex> right
<lamalex> my quicklist disappears
<andyrock> lamalex, when you drag with the right bottom of the mouse
<andyrock> lamalex, quicklis is not snown?
<andyrock> *shown?
<andyrock> didrocks, lamalex don't understand bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/735031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735031 in unity (Ubuntu) "If you pull down the application panel, the context menu pop up" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> didrocks, when lamalex login again can you try to explain it what happens?
<didrocks> andyrock: I won't be there this evening, maybe try again tomorrow or comment on the merge?
<andyrock> didrocks, ok tomorrow!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> or maybe a dx team member can?
<andyrock> didrocks, you are not a dx team member? O.o
<didrocks> andyrock: I'm not in dx, I'm in the destkop team
<didrocks> even though a lot of people believe I'm in dx :-)
<didrocks> that's why we try this cycle to have a more upstream/downstream relationship
<didrocks> so dbarth should get his team to review and answer's people
<Nafai> I hope someone in dx has time to actually look at the mail I sent to ayatana-dev
<fta> jcastro, /wrt the webapp bug update, is that a polite way to say you (dev) guys no longer care about fixing the unity/bafm bugs?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's a way to explain how someone can fix it
<jcastro> since jason doesn't have time to fix it this cycle
<jcastro> andyrock: ok so we shuffled around some bugs
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers
<jcastro> specifically https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers
<jcastro> DBO: 's going to put a template on top of each bug
<jcastro> with information on how to fix it
<DBO> like a boss
<jcastro> DBO: oh dude
<jcastro> these are 29, does that mean you guys have the rest?
<jcastro> you guys meaning DX
<DBO> hwat?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~unity-community-hackers vs. the backlog list we started with
<andyrock> jcastro, cool :)
<jcastro> andyrock: I will do a huge post tomorrow, but the list is kind of getting ready already so I thought I'd let you know
<andyrock> jcastro, a kind of extension of bitesize bug?
<jcastro> some will be, some won't
<andyrock> andyrock, middle-size bug :)
<jcastro> I want to keep bitesizes for new people, this one will me the middle ones
<jcastro> so theoretically this should keep you not bored.
<andyrock> jcastro, I am forbidden to fixthe bitesize bugs? :P
<jcastro> heh, of course not
<andyrock> jcastro, mabye i can add templates to bitesize bug, if i have a solution
<jcastro> yeah that would be awesome
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Canned "Call for Help" Template
<savid> It seems that there is a bug with the compiz screenshot plugin,  where it captures the blueish fill of the outline box.   Is there a workaround for this?
<andyrock> jcastro, now i am trying to porting ayatana scrollbar to gtk3
<jcastro> heh, I bet that's not bitesize. :p
<andyrock> jcastro, but gtk 3.0.9 has a lot of bug!
<andyrock> jcastro, and oneiric for the moment have 3.0.9 while natty 3.0.8
<htorque> savid: my 'workaround' is to try it a couple of times. usually it works every three or four times.
<savid> htorque, just tried.  Happened 10 out of 10 times for me.
<htorque> savid: :(
<htorque> if you need the bug number, it's bug 743176
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 743176 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Pink layer on taken screenshots (gnome-screenshot)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743176
<savid> Bummer.   I used that feature heavily before I upgraded.  Time to find an alternative I guess.
<Andy80> hi all!
<spikeb> hi
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I've committed changes you requested me. I don't know how it works now... are you notified about it or do I have to use the "Resubmit proposal" feature in Launchpad?
<thumper> hi jcastro
#ayatana 2011-06-07
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> ola everyone
<RAOF> Aloha!
<andyrock> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> lamalex, hi! yesterday evening you ran away!
<Andy80> hi :)
<andyrock> jcastro, ping
<Andy80> andyrock: pong :P
<andyrock> Andy80, you are not jorge! :P
<Andy80> I know :P
<andyrock> Andy80, i need him! :)
<Andy80> andyrock: you know what time is it in USA? :P
<andyrock> Andy80, i know
<andyrock> Andy80, bug jcastro is online
<andyrock> Andy80, when i sleep i am not on freenode :)
<Andy80> andyrock: it depends! I often leave my PC on and connected, even when I sleep :)
<andyrock> Andy80, you can mark yourself as away... ALT+A using XChat! :)
<Andy80> it would be better to have an auto-away feature
<andyrock> Andy80, hurray laziness... :P
<Andy80> it's not lazyness, it's usability: there's no reason to manually do something that a computer can automatically do for you :)
 * mgedmin wishes the one-liner fix for bug 778256 would get committed some day sooner rather than later
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 778256 in unity (Ubuntu) "Notification area ("system tray") missing when using dual monitors of different sizes, with their bottoms aligned" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778256
<nerochiaro> Andy80: your patch is approved :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: woow :)
<Andy80> thanks ^_^
<nerochiaro> thanks to you, really
<Andy80> I've to go now, but I'll ask you for more bugs later or tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> good morning tedg
<Zhenech> heya tedg :)
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine and Zhenech (and the rest of #ayatana that obviously doesn't love me) ;-)
<Zhenech> tedg, do you have a clue whethere there are plans to port indicator-applet to libpanel-applet-4?
<Zhenech> i asked ken already, but he told me to ask you :)
<tedg> Zhenech, Which one is -4?  Is that the dbus one?  I'm pretty mterry already did that.
<Zhenech> tedg, yepp, dbus one for gnome3
<tedg> Zhenech, Yeah, so I think trunk works with it.
<Zhenech> trunk as in lp:indicator-applet? nope :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: so, we tried to backport some patches with gcc 4.6, but it didn't work. Some help to get a smaller testcase that unity-2d-places would be appreciated: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-19736?focusedCommentId=155853#comment-155853
<seb128> Zhenech, tedg: trunk is likely not enough, the oneiric version use gtk3 and some of gtkstyle things the applet use have been deprecated, mterry patch is not enough to make it build
<daker> smspillaz, man the invisible window sucks
<tedg> Ah, uhg.
<Kaleo> didrocks: I understand, have you tried some of the QML examples and demos in qt4-demos?
<Kaleo> didrocks: one of them has got to crash :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: I didn't compile them, just tried with qmlviewer without any issue
<Kaleo> didrocks: there is a bunch of examples with cpp files in /usr/lib/qt4/examples/declarative/
<didrocks> let me try some
<didrocks> Kaleo: the launcher has no issue, the place before asking to show it, as no issue as well
<Kaleo> didrocks: I understand
<Kaleo> didrocks: I'm trying to think of what is special there
<didrocks> Kaleo: /home/didrocks/work/qml/behaviors/wigglytext.qml seems to segfault
<Kaleo> oh oh
<didrocks> Kaleo: does it work for you in natty?
<Kaleo> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ok, maybe we have a better test case then
<Kaleo> didrocks: maybe it's a different crash
<Kaleo> didrocks: what's the trace?
<Kaleo> didrocks: it also works fine with Qt 4.8
<didrocks> Kaleo: don't have the debug symbol, it's slightly different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620890/
<Kaleo> didrocks: yeah, hard to tell
<lamalex> andyrock, yah sorry about that!
<andyrock> lamalex, don't worry... you understand the bug?
<lamalex> no, i think my trackpad might be preventing me from reproducing it
<andyrock> lamalex, have you a mac?
<andyrock> lamalex, so you can't reproduce the problem... someone else will look to it, no problem
<lamalex> andyrock, yah i've a macbook pro
<boulabiar> smspillaz: just a quick hint about invisible window bug, I got it when I have really many tabs open in GoogleChrome and the invisible window is dead only when I quit Chrome.  The invisible window is generated when I right click to get the menu (and the area is the area defined by the right click menu)
<boulabiar> I wish this helps
<andyrock> lamalex, you have to buy a simple mouse... i'm jogging
<andyrock> *joking
<lamalex> :P
<coz_> boulabiar,  out of curiosity,, is this nvidia?
<boulabiar> coz_: no ati opensource driver
<coz_> boulabiar,  oh ! hmm I am surprised, I will have to test here with nvidia to see if I get the same
<boulabiar> and I only get this with chrome and in very rare conditions as I have cited, I never have this problem with another app
<coz_> boulabiar,  ok  I assume chromium is not going to have anything much different about it,,  so I will log into Unity and test it,, about how many tabs are opened?
<boulabiar> about 50
<boulabiar> (in my case)
<coz_> boulabiar,  oh :)  ok I will try to open about 50 tabs :)
<boulabiar> doing some hibernation/sleep then wake can help you getting the bug faster :)
<boulabiar> good luck
<coz_> be back in a bit
<coz_> boulabiar,  hey guy,, ok in Unity, chromium browser, nvidia,, about 57 tabs,, I didnt any ghosted windows,, I assume you mean a window that has a shadow border but no contents ,, yes?
<boulabiar> I mean a window where you can't receive mouse events
<boulabiar> if you click/scroll on that window with a mouse nothing happens
<coz_> boulabiar,  ok,, no nothing happened here at all , other than slowing things down
<coz_> boulabiar,   I am guessing this is a driver issue,, more than compiz
<boulabiar> I don't know,
<boulabiar> if you make a xwininfo it returns Google Chrome
<coz_> boulabiar,  mm,, ok ,, again I am not sure,, nothing was odd here with nvidia at all,, the only thing that happened the system began to slow down with 57 tabs
<coz_> boulabiar,  to be honest t hough,, I only go into Unity if someone is having issues,, I dont use it regularly
<boulabiar> thanks coz_ for your try
<boulabiar> I am uploading a video to show the problem
<coz_> boulabiar, oh cool ,, i would like to see that
<boulabiar> http://boulabiar.net/unity/
<boulabiar> the video is there
<coz_> yep
<Pretto> hy guys, I am writting a Launcher and quicklist editor for unity, can you take a look on it? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2250861/Screenshot.png comments will be very usefull
<coz_> Pretto,  first thing I noticed is spelling error,,, "Unity Launcher Editor"  ""Manager <<  your unity launcher ,,,,
<Pretto> coz_: thank you, I will correct that
<coz_> Pretto,  I love utilities ,, so this looks cool :)
<coz_> I just dont understand the Unity icon,, it is the worst
<coz_> Pretto,  not for your utility,, the Unity icon by itself it a bad icon , in my opinion
<Pretto> coz_: It will be replaced soon with application icon
<coz_> Pretto,  oh I didnt mean on your utility though
<coz_> thats fine
<coz_> Pretto,  it looks fine on that,, I just think the design of the icon sucks :)
<Pretto> coz_: hehhehhe
<Pretto> this week I will release the fist beta, I hope I have better icons in time
<coz_> Pretto, no no,, the icons are fine
<coz_> Pretto,   even on your utility the Unity icon looks pretty nice,, and I doubt that particular icon is going to change any time soon, so keep it :)
<mgedmin> Pretto, are you the author of lp:unity-launcher-editor? it's awesome!
<mgedmin> or is that a different thing, with a very similar name?
<mgedmin> it doesn't look like your screenshot...
<andyrock> JohnLea, ping
<JohnLea> andyrock; pong
<andyrock> JohnLea, about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/767075
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 767075 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - when the user reveals the Launcher by moving the pointer to the left side of the screen, the Launcher should unfold at exactly the point entered" [High,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> didrocks: there was a slight change to the packaging of Unity 2D in revision 586
<Kaleo> didrocks: I think it should be fine but let me know
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me check
<cyphermox_> tedg: ping, got a merge request for the about-to-show event for libappindicator
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes I know that bug, go ahead..
<andyrock> JohnLea, was you to write the template right?
<andyrock> JohnLea, the template to resolve the bug...
<JohnLea> andyrock; I wrote the original bug, yes
<JohnLea> ^ 'bug report' I mean
<didrocks> Kaleo: shouldn't we just install usr/lib/qt4/imports/Unity2d directly in libunity-2d-private0 ?
<Kaleo> didrocks: I don't know what that means
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me push a change, I check and it should be fine, that will be easier
<Kaleo> didrocks: you mean creating that hierarchy of folders usr/lib/qt4/imports/Unity2d inside libunity-2d-private0 ?
<didrocks> Kaleo: no, I mean that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620969/
<andyrock> JohnLea, well according to me the solution is not perfect...
<andyrock> JohnLea, someone (maybe DBO?) said to call setmouseposition
<DBO> that were me
<andyrock> JohnLea, but (according to me) we need _enter_y
<DBO> _enter_y gets set when SetHover is set to true
<DBO> but it gets set from _mouse_position.y
<DBO> so _mouse_position must be correct before SetHover becomes true
<DBO> so you are correct, I am just trying to find the most logical way of doing what you see clearly needs to be set
<JohnLea> andyrock; I only wrote the bug description above the "==========================", I did not specify setmouseposition
<DBO> I wrote the stuff below ====================
<DBO> hello? is this thing on?
<andyrock> JohnLea, i got it! :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; as long as "The Launcher should slide out and the Launcher accordion should flatten out centred on the icon in the same vertical position as the user's pointer. There should be no auto-scroll." I am happy
<DBO> ping JohnLea
<JohnLea> pong DBO
<DBO> okay so now the question is did andyrock read what I just said...
<Kaleo> didrocks: good point :)
<andyrock> DBO, i read it! :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: just pushing? no need of merge req. for tis?
<didrocks> this*
<andyrock> DBO, i will try to resolve this bug...
<Kaleo> didrocks: one question: what's the deal with all the source files that are in the Unity2d directory?
<Kaleo> didrocks: won't they be copied over to?
<Kaleo> too*
<didrocks> Kaleo: oh? I didn't see other file in Unity2d just grepping the install files
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me do it again
<didrocks> Kaleo: there is none? grep import debian/*install
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me build to check
<didrocks> Kaleo: just a note, packaging change has to be described in debian/changelog
<Kaleo> didrocks: good point
<Kaleo> didrocks: hmmm
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> building the package, will see for sources
<Kaleo> didrocks: I'm an idiot
<didrocks> don't tell that :-)
<Kaleo> didrocks: your patch should be fine, if you see no problem after testing, feel free to push to trunk
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, nice! (+ adding some message to debian/changelog)
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> Kaleo: yw, thanks for noticing me when there is packaging changes :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: always :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I'm using testdrive to reproduce the  various bugs but am having trouble figuring out the right -vga parameter
<Kaleo> didrocks: -vga cirrus is "working"
<didrocks> Kaleo: hum, pitti is on amd64, so maybe that can have an impact
<Kaleo> didrocks: and now I would like to see the bug you were looking at earlier (the crash)
<Kaleo> didrocks: "It happens on the i386 and amd64 images, in kvm and on real hardware, so it doesn't seem hw specific at all."
<didrocks> don't tell me it doesn't crash?
<didrocks> ok
<Kaleo> didrocks: it would if I could find the right vga parameter
<Kaleo> didrocks: other than cirrus
<Kaleo> didrocks: I tried -vga std but it does not even get me to X
<didrocks> Kaleo: try to ping Dustin? he probably know more kvm than I am
<Kaleo> didrocks: how do you test?
<didrocks> Kaleo: I don't test, I'm using oneiric
<Kaleo> didrocks: :D
<Kaleo> didrocks: of course
<didrocks> heh :-)
<andyrock> DBO: well, SetDndDelta is called properly
<DBO> andyrock, and still no dice?
<DBO> are you checking the value of _enter_y inside SetDndDelta?
<andyrock> DBO: sometimes works, sometimes not
<DBO> mmmm...
<DBO> can I see the changes you made
<andyrock> DBO, sometime the function MouseIconIntersection (x, _enter_y) returns (nil)
<DBO> is enter_y set correctly?
<andyrock> in setdnddelta _enter_y is ok
<andyrock> yup
<DBO> okay...
<DBO> it may have to do with the fact that the launcher is hidden
<andyrock> i add: setmouseposition (...,...)
<DBO> you know what
<DBO> when it calls MouseIconIntersection
<DBO> ah this is the problem
<DBO> see the x value passed
<andyrock> center.x = 33 by default
<DBO> right
<DBO> but
<DBO> okay here is the problem
<DBO> the x needs to account for the hide state
<DBO> which is actually accounted for... annoyingly... in FillRenderArg
<DBO> so...
<DBO> yeah that will take a little refactoring
<DBO> but basically whats happening is its lookng for an interesection where the icons are not
<andyrock> ok, let me try :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I am restructuring a bit the code in Unity2d, like we discussed some moons ago
<Kaleo> didrocks: my first change is removing /usr/lib/qt4/imports/UnityApplications and migrating its classes to /usr/lib/qt4/imports/Unity2d
<didrocks> Kaleo: so that will move to the -private package?
<Kaleo> didrocks: correct
<Kaleo> didrocks: and to be precise there are no new files
<Kaleo> didrocks: I am basically removing the UnityApplications.so
<Kaleo> didrocks: and its features are migrating to the Unity2d.so
<didrocks> Kaleo: excellent! refactoring FTW!
<jcastro> didrocks: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229600-1/day_6_in_search_of_unity.html
<jcastro> didrocks: I don't get the part about using wubi doesn't make video drivers work?
<jcastro> My wife is on wubi/11.04 and unity works fine
<didrocks> jcastro: i'm looking at it. For me wubi should work, but I didn't try for a while
<jcastro> maybe he just needs to run the additional drivers (jockey) thing by hand
<didrocks> did he installed the nvidia driver?
<didrocks> right
<jcastro> yeah I'll just tweet him some info
<jcastro> but afaik, jockey doesn't care about wubi right?
<Kaleo> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/reorg/+merge/63736
<Kaleo> didrocks: this MR contains a packaging change (the one discussed above)
<didrocks> jcastro: no, it doesn't afaik
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, still fail with the additional option for Qt. Trying building with -O1
<Kaleo> didrocks: you are talking about the segfault?
<didrocks> yeah
<Kaleo> darn
<Kaleo> didrocks: as a result I got: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/reorg/revision/589
<Kaleo> didrocks: "unity-2d-places and unity-2d-spread do not depend on unity-2d-launcher."
<didrocks> Kaleo: \o/
<didrocks> Kaleo: I'm waiting for some update to finish to testbuild the change
<didrocks> I won't be able to test the runtime though because of the Qt issue
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<jcastro> didrocks: sorry for the bugspam yesterday, I reorged the backlog design bugs
<jcastro> (I just sent a mail to ayatana-dev about it)
<andyrock> DBO, about the bug, after studying for the school, I've had a look (again)
<andyrock> if i force x to 0 in MouseIconIntersection all works well
<andyrock> this is because x coordinates of hitarea seems crazy!
<DBO> andyrock
<DBO> the x coordinates should be set to negative
<andyrock> yes they are negative, why?
<DBO> andyrock, because the icons are off-screen to the left?
<andyrock> DBO, right. But they are both negative and positive
<andyrock> how i can explain
<DBO> because of the tilt
<DBO> so the bottom right edge of some of them would be positive
<andyrock> so we check if the pointer is inside an icon, when they are still in moviment?
<andyrock> *still moving?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> you have to check
<DBO> at that point
<DBO> the trick is to place the x value such that it is in the middle of the icons current rendering target
<DBO> which means doing the offset calculation instead of just the width /2
<andyrock> DBO, i got it...
<andyrock> so the calculation of center.x is wrong!
<DBO> yes! :)
<andyrock> the problem now is the offset calculation :)
<DBO> its amazing where a little bug fixing will lead you
<Nafai> DBO: thanks for the reply, I actually did forward the mail onto ayatana-dev per jcastro's suggestion :)
<DBO> Nafai, yeah I just responded to you a second time saying I just noticed that
<DBO> :P
<DBO> I am looking over your patch now
<DBO> its excellent work, I dont see off hand why the keynav isn't working yet
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> I just saw Luke's UDS interview on youtube.  Is this channel or is #ubuntu-accessibility a better place to discuss helping with accessibility in Unity?
<DBO> Nafai, here works well enoguh
<Nafai> thanks
<jcastro> hey DBO
<DBO> hey jcastro
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestones
<jcastro> if I tag up the ux-backlog ones with the right tag
<jcastro> can you delete them?
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> we can do that with a script I guess
<jcastro> it's less than 20 bugs
<jcastro> I'll just do it
<didrocks> ok :)
<jcastro> remove the milestone in each bug?
<jcastro> or will deleting the milestone just unset it in each bug?
<jcastro> DBO: ok, remove ux-backlog-2
<DBO> done
<jcastro> oh cool, it autounset the bugs, nice work launchpad!
<jcastro> DBO: ok, kill ux-backlog-1
<jcastro> didrocks: what does "too-late" tag mean?
<DBO> done
<didrocks> jcastro: was design requests too late for natty
<jcastro> hmmm, ok now what are we supposed to do with them
<DBO> leave them as a monument to their sins
<didrocks> DBO: sin is definitively a FFX reference for me now
<Kaleo> didrocks: please don't set the status of an MR to Approve if you have not performed code review + functional review :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: you can still approve individually but not the whole MR otherwise it gets merged
<Kaleo> didrocks: if you see what I mean
<didrocks> Kaleo: oh ok, as you set to approve the oneiric branch without testing functionnality for packaging changes, I was thinking it was the policy if code review + building was right, sorry about that
<Kaleo> didrocks: nah, it was exceptional
<didrocks> Kaleo: ok, gotcha, sorry about that
<Kaleo> didrocks: cause y'a know, Oneiric is not quite supported by me yet :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: latest ISO failed to show me X in virtualbox :(
<didrocks> it will be soon, I'll make sure of it :)
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> you should try a dual boot otherwise
<Kaleo> well
<Kaleo> I really would love to help but I am stretched thin accross many more things than I can handle :)
<Kaleo> I'll debug the virtualbox failure as soon as possible
<didrocks> Kaleo: welcome to this club, not private enough in ubuntu unfortunatly :)
<didrocks> ok, got a small backtrace for Qt
<Kaleo> nice
<didrocks> all attemps right now with compiler flag failed
<Kaleo> can I see?
<didrocks> Kaleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621176/
<Kaleo> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Omega> this is the kool kid's klub
<thumper> jcastro: hi
<holizz> I'm trying to get started with a bitesize bug in Unity. As it turns out I'm not very good with C++ so I have no idea what to do when a build fails other than install more development libraries. Can anybody offer some help? http://pastie.org/private/6oab4u37aab6rywgaejjw
<holizz> (This is on Oneiric)
 * Nafai looks
<holizz> Nafai: Thanks for looking.
<Andy80> holizz: Unity or Unity-2d?
<holizz> Andy80: The 3d version. (lp:unity)
<Andy80> holizz: can't help you then :\
<Andy80> holizz: I've just started with unity-2d
<holizz> Ah. Well, good luck on your end.
#ayatana 2011-06-08
<ibook_powerpc> hello?
<ibook_powerpc> Hello, I am a current Ubuntu user (an avid one) and would like to aid in the development of unity.
<Omega> Hey!
<Omega> That's good news.
<Omega> Oh well.
<holizz> Is anybody here now who can help me compile unity (3d, under Oneiric)? I'm trying to get started on bitesize bugs. Here's the output of make: http://pastie.org/private/6oab4u37aab6rywgaejjw
<spikeb> you are braver than i.
<Busigast> hello
<RevSpecies116> Hello Busigast
<Busigast> Hey, i just read an article about bugs in unity, i have not noticed anyone on my system ;) but i do miss a propper norwegina translation, where do i sign up for helping ?
<Busigast> norwegian * sorry a bit late here
<RAOF> Busigast: Translations are done on launchpad; I believe that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity is where you could start from.
<Busigast> Nice, im not a programmer but id love to get invold somehow to contribute to the OS that change my view on computing, it turned my digital life upside down over night, true story
<antigravedad> hi all,
<Busigast> Hello antigravedad
<antigravedad> i have some newbie question
<antigravedad> Could anyone help me?
<antigravedad> ok, here's the thing:
<Busigast> Feel free :) ill help if i can ;)
<RAOF> Busigast: Actually… I think you need to get in contact with the translations team, as I don't think translations are open to everyone.
<Busigast> RAOF: yeah, im gonna send them a e-mail in "large friendly letters" hehe ..
<antigravedad> I don't know how can I see debugs on console
<antigravedad> i.e. : if I put g_debug("hello world");
<antigravedad> in any class, then I compile
<antigravedad> and then I do unity --replace -v
<antigravedad> I can't see the debug line
<Busigast> Hum a bit over my head to be honest, but i bet someone else here has a clue :)
<RAOF> If that code gets hit it *should* print to the console that you've run unity from; that's what's happened for me when I've added debugging printfs.
<antigravedad> I add a line under other g_debug line and that line appears
<RAOF> So, are you sure that the codepath that you've added the g_debug to is actually being hit?
<antigravedad> yes, I think that I don't see my changes
<Nafai> Hey RAOF!
<antigravedad> but I don't know how can I figure out
<Nafai> How's the fires? :)
<RAOF> Nafai: The fires?  The one behind me is nice and warm!
<antigravedad> anyone could help me on this?
<antigravedad> this is the first time than I develop under linux
<antigravedad> and I fill a little confused
<antigravedad> feel
<RAOF> antigravedad: If you don't see the g_debug output then the most likely explaination is that the code is not being run.
<RAOF> antigravedad: There are a number of options here, in increasing order of non-obviousness: (1) you haven't saved the file you edited, (2) the edited file hasn't been rebuilt; running a “make clean” before “make” might shake this circumstance out, (3) execution never reaches the line of code containing the g_debug line, (4) something has redirected stdout, and so your g_debug line goes elsewhere.
<antigravedad> yes, I'm think that you're right,
<antigravedad> but, I can't find the reason
<antigravedad> I'm sure that the 1 and 2 are right
<RAOF> Which means that it's likely to be (3), which requries knowledge of the specific code that you're working on.
<antigravedad> I just modified the file PanelIndicatorObjectView.cpp on line 43
<antigravedad> I just change the text
<antigravedad> IndicatorAdded by Indicator_Added
<antigravedad> but still shows when I run "IndicatorAdded" on console
<RAOF> So, how are you running the unity that you've built?
<antigravedad> build/bin/unity --replace -v
<antigravedad> bu_ild is the folder where I do the make
<RAOF> Hm.  I think that should run the code that you expect.
<antigravedad> I do cmake like this:
<antigravedad> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/unity/ ;sudo make -j8
<antigravedad> so, I think that it's ok
<antigravedad> i run this under the build folder
<RAOF> Hm.  You probably don't need to run make with sudo privilegdes, but that looks reasonable.
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> morning folks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Andy80> good morning!
<Andy80> I've just created the "bitesize" page for Unity-2D too! It's available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity-2D/Bitesize/ and of course there is also the Opportunities page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity-2D/Bitesize/Opportunities
<Andy80> what do you think about?
<andyrock|dinner> DBO, you are here? i think not :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: hola :) I've found another simple (I hope!) bug to work to!
<nerochiaro> Andy80: what it is ?
<Andy80> nerochiaro: this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/730003 <-- well, actually the confirmation is never asked to the user.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730003 in unity-2d "Emptying the trash from the unity sidebar should respect nautilus' "Ask before emptying" setting" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> Andy80: sounds like a good one, and you already worked on Trash, so it does make sense
<nerochiaro> Andy80: one thing i forgot to tell you the last time: when you submit the merge request, please use the description field to input any comments for the reviewer, and the "commit message" field for the actual commit message
<nerochiaro> Andy80: we have an automatic system that does the merge when I approve the review, and that system takes the description field if the commit message field is empty
<Andy80> nerochiaro: and what I did instead? I don't remember..
<nerochiaro> you just put the description
<Andy80> I forgot the commit message :\
<nerochiaro> no big deal for last time. the description was not that bad :)
<Andy80> I was thinking that the one I used to commit with bzr was used
<nerochiaro> Andy80: which one ? you did many commits
<Andy80> oh right... probably the first one :P
<nerochiaro> Andy80: anyway, you're learning, it's ok
<nerochiaro> Andy80: takes a while to get used to the coding standards, the bzr process, etc
<Andy80> oh.. you want to know a funny/interesting thing about Unity-2D? Don't know if it's offtopic here, but anyway.... some "nokians" proposed to use Unity-2D as next netbook UI in MeeGo :)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: it will make Kaleo happy
<Kaleo> Andy80: wouah
<Andy80> nerochiaro, Kaleo this is the discussion thread http://lists.meego.com/pipermail/meego-community/2011-June/004192.html
<Andy80> oh.. one doubt: I see that lot of indicators are being created for Unity. Can Unity-2D use the same indicators or do we need to write a specific version for it?
<Kaleo> Andy80: Unity 2D uses exactly the same
<Andy80> Kaleo: do you know if it's possible to write an indicator using Qt/C++ and if there are any tutorials available somewhere?
<andyrock|dinner> Andy80, look here: https://launchpad.net/libindicate-qt
<Andy80> andyrock|dinner: thanks!
<Andy80> it would be nice to have some tutorials/documentation that explain how to use it
<andyrock> Andy80, just a moment
<didrocks> Kaleo: good news! Qt issue workarounded
<Kaleo> didrocks: oh oh oh
<Kaleo> didrocks: do you mean Unity 2D's dash does not crash anymore? :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: what is the workaround?
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, Unity 2D doesn't crash, it seems that Qt has an issue with aliasing, so building with -fno-strict-aliasing enables to deactivate optimization for that
<Kaleo> didrocks: interesting, but shouldn't we have the same issue in Natty?
<didrocks> Kaleo: seems gcc 4.5 was less agressive on optimizations
<Kaleo> didrocks: oki doki
<Kaleo> didrocks: does that fix both Unity 2D and also the crash you had in that QML demo?
<andyrock> sometime in unity we use the nux function NeedRedraw, but it is deprecated
<Kaleo> didrocks: also, did I mention, you really rock!
<andyrock> what about it?
<didrocks> Kaleo: yeah, that fixes both of them, I did try some more to ensure and didn't notice anything particular
<didrocks> Kaleo: thanks ;)
<didrocks> I'm reporting the warning that put me on track to the upstream bug report
<Busigast> Good day everybody =)
<jcastro> njpatel: heya
<njpatel> jcastro, hey hey
<jcastro> njpatel: ok so we removed the 2 dumb backlog milestones
<jcastro> and now we have them all in a backlog tag
<jcastro> njpatel: and we have ~unity-community-hackers now
<jcastro> that  you can assign bugs to if you want it to be in the community pile
<njpatel> ah, that's much better
<njpatel> nice work dude
<jcastro> njpatel: we still need this: [njpatel] IRC availability in europe, needs a duty roster: TODO:
<njpatel> jcastro, i guess we need to choose a time
<jcastro> njpatel: how about a blanket roster?
<jcastro> "if you're in europe you get Xam to Xpm, if you're in the americas blah, and then thumper."
<jcastro> it's nothing formal or anything other than "you should check to see if people are asking questions on #ayatana"
<njpatel> yeah, I think that's fine
<mgedmin> could I ask any of the developers to glance at a unity bug (which is personally irritating, AND has a one-liner fix available)?
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/778256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 778256 in unity (Ubuntu) "Notification area ("system tray") missing when using dual monitors of different sizes, with their bottoms aligned" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njpatel> mgedmin, you should propose your branch for merging, the fix looks good to merge (and under 10 lines so no need for contrib agreement)
<njpatel> mgedmin, if you propose it, i'll accept/merge tomorrow and make sure it's in the next round of SRUs. Thanks for the fix :)
<mgedmin> WOOT for no CLA!
<mgedmin> done: https://code.launchpad.net/~mgedmin/unity/lp778256/+merge/63889
<njpatel> thanks :)
<jcastro> DBO: templates!
<Omega> jcastro: no more CLA?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> his change was just very small
<Omega> Ah
<jcastro> andyrock: ok, so the `backlog` should have some more meaty ones for you
<jcastro> we made sure there are some sexy ones on there
<jcastro> instead of "clean up blah", etc.
<andyrock> jcastro, thx! *_*
<jcastro> andyrock: I think trevino will be doomed on that chrome/bamf bug so he can backburner that one I think
<andyrock> jcastro, i have to study for the exam, but write code si better!
<jcastro> yeah you don't want to end up like dbarth
<jcastro> I mean DBO of course, whoops.
<DBO> nobody wants to end up like DBO
<DBO> hes a terrible human being
<DBO> has a hunchback
<didrocks> even DBO tries to avoid becoming DBO :)
<DBO> and I swear to god, someone threw him out of a moving car because he was "making the place too ugly"
<andyrock> DBO is awesome! :)
<Nafai> DBO rocks
<Nafai> didrocks rocks too :)
<andyrock> jcastro, at the UDS we decided this: [3v1n0]  - Review your first bitesize branch: TODO
<andyrock>  [andyrock] - Review your first bitesize branch: TODO
<DBO> DBO is hungry actually
<ronoc> hey seb128
<ronoc> do you know much about usb device detection ?
<savid> Hi, I'd like to make my appindicator show dynamic text instead of an icon.  All of the code examples I can find just show how to do an icon.  How do I make it so that it shows text instead?
<savid> (I'm using python, btw)
<savid> Oh, nm.  Just took a few wild guesses and discovered "set_label"  :D
<Omega> :D
<Omega> I was going to suggest checking the keyboard layout indicator
<Nafai> savid: Yeah, I was about to suggest that, I was looking at my-weather-indicator and that's what they use
<Nafai> :)
<fta> (too bad my-weather-indicator is busted in oneiric)
<tedg> savid, If I remember right you still have to have an icon else the text won't show.  It can be static and make the text dynamic.
<Nafai> Hey tedg!
<tedg> Howdy Nafai
<Nafai> How goes it?
<tedg> Well overall.
<tedg> It's hotter than I'd like, but eh.
<cyphermox> hey tedg
<tedg> Howdy cyphermox
<cyphermox> have you seen my merge for the about-to-show signal in libappindicator? :)
<andyrock> using unity, when we drag something the launcher appears. Where is the code that handles that?
<seb128> ronoc, hi, no I don't
<hicham> andyrock: in unity code obviously
<andyrock> hicham, i mean: in which file of unity code? :)
<nykur> I was redirected here from #ubuntu. I have a bit of an issue with unity global menu disappearing behind my indicators when I have many of them. This is on a netbook with low resolution. Is there a way of accessing the rest of the menu or is this in fact a bug? I would expect the whole menu appearing, maybe by overlapping indicators, on mouseover when running apps with big menus.
<nykur> A keyboard shortcut to make the menu pop out would make sense too.
<nykur> I wanted to make sure I was not missing something before filing a bug on launchpad.
<Vampire0> Hi
<Vampire0> Isn't there a way to set bold entries and tooltips in the application indicator menus?
<nawk> what is bamf?  I tried to google bamf, and come across the launchpad page,  all it says is that it is an application matching framework.  What is an application matching framework?  Where can I learn more?
#ayatana 2011-06-09
<nawk> brb
<rickspencer3> lamalex, I just pulled unity again, and it still doesn't make
<rickspencer3> is it suppose to compile?
<nawk> what is Applications Matching?  (BAMF)
<lamalex> rickspencer3, what's the error/
<lamalex> i haven't tried today
<lamalex> but afaik it should
<lamalex> there was a bug earlier in the week but gord said he fixed it
<rickspencer3> lamalex, let me pastebin it
<rickspencer3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622159/
<lamalex> rickspencer3, my girlfriend is on her way over and im making dinner so if i dont respond.. probably why
<rickspencer3> hehe
<lamalex> rickspencer3, you probably need to update nux
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<lamalex> like 99% sure that's it
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so pull and make nux
<rickspencer3> then try again?
<lamalex> yup
<rickspencer3> huh, it says there are no revisions
<lamalex> i would clean your build dir too
<lamalex> hm really?
<lamalex> lemme try
<lamalex> what revno do you have on nux
<rickspencer3> I probably haven't properly told unity where to find the nux I just built
<rickspencer3> 357
<lamalex> install it..
<rickspencer3> lamalex, I've got a couple of other things going on
<rickspencer3> maybe someone can help me troubleshoot it tommorow
<lamalex> yah
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning folks
<andyrock> good morning
<andyrock> thumper, ping
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> can somebody please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono/+bug/770478 and give an update?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770478 in Ayatana Design "bfb does not conform with Ubuntu Brand Guidelines" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thumper> andyrock: pong
<andyrock> About it: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-767075/+merge/63852
<thumper> andyrock: ok, I'm happy with the code but I'd like njpatel to take a look at what it actually does :)
<thumper> andyrock: I'll poke him about it
<andyrock> i did what you said... but launcher.cpp has a lot of `mistake` in this sense
<andyrock> *mistakes
<thumper> which sense?
<thumper> const& type mistakes?
<andyrock> struct time...
<thumper> ah... yeah... I know
<thumper> a little at a time
<andyrock> ok thx
<dholbach> since now some of you woke up....
<dholbach> can somebody please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono/+bug/770478 and give an update?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770478 in Ayatana Design "bfb does not conform with Ubuntu Brand Guidelines" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dbarth: pinging you
<njpatel> andyrock, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100 ... can you re-propose against trunk or unpropose if it's already fixed please?
<njpatel> andyrock, also, excellent work on the merge proposals :)
<njpatel> andyrock, if you want to review something like we discussed at UDS, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100 seems like a good one (while someone from the launcher team gets round to reviewing it)
<andyrock> njpatel, about this (https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100) it's not fixed then i re-propose it as soon as possible
<njpatel> andyrock, I _just_ asked MacSlow to take another look at it :) Is that okay or should he wait?
<njpatel> andyrock, woops!
<njpatel> andyrock, I messed up my links!
<MacSlow> andyrock, so I should wait with taking another look?!
<njpatel> andyrock, I meant to say: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-677594-workspaces/+merge/50730 needs to re-proposed against lp:unity or unproposed
<njpatel> andyrock, https://code.launchpad.net/~marcobiscaro2112/unity/fixes-724045/+merge/63461 is a branch that you should review and leave the review as a comment on it
<andyrock> njpatel, he should wait since https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100 is a very old proposal merge
<njpatel> MacSlow, ^
<njpatel> andyrock, okay, can you leave a comment in the merge proposal saying that it's on hold please
<MacSlow> njpatel, andyrock: ok
 * njpatel changes it's state to "Work in progress"
<andyrock> about this (https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-677594-workspaces/+merge/50730) i have to unproposed this (already fixed)
<njpatel> sweet
<Nafai> all of this activity is exciting to see :)
 * njpatel has merged >5 branches into trunk in the past couple of hours from contribs. They work too quickly! ;)
<njpatel> OR we review too slowly :D
<Nafai> I'm hoping to start contributing soon myself
<Nafai> I've started to get a feel for the Unity codebase
<evfool> hi there, are there any guidelines on Quicklists>
<evfool> ?
<andyrock> njpatel, about the marco biscaro's merge proposal
<andyrock> the code seems good, i'm building it
<andyrock> but according to me if the option show_dekstop of the plugin scale in ccsm is activeted
<andyrock> the scale doesn't work...
<andyrock> options show_dekstop of the plugin scale is unchecked by default btw
<njpatel> what does "show_desktop" in scale do?
<andyrock> ccsm->scale->bindings->click dekstop to show dekstop
<andyrock> njpatel, anther thing.... marco biscaro maybe have forgotten  _launcher->SetLastSpreadIcon (NULL);
<andyrock> *another
<njpatel> andyrock, excellent, make sure that's all in your comments so whoever reviews has that info to hand too, and marco can try and fix it
<tedg> DBOut, Did you notice that mterry has a BAMF merge request in queue?
<DBOut> tedg, is it the really old one?
<DBOut> otherwise no
<tedg> DBO, two days old.  I know that's a long time for you youngin's ;-)
<DBO> tedg, 75% of my life
<Nafai> Heh
<tedg> DBO, Is libbamf linked to GTK?
<DBO> tedg, it might be
<tedg> DBO, Why?
<DBO> i think its actually only linked to glib, gdk, and gdk-pixbuf...
<DBO> i remember removing the last gtk call a ways back
<Nafai> hrm, I should look through the bitesize bugs and see what I should try to tackle
<tedg> Ah, but GDK makes it care about GTK2/3 though.
<andyrock> DBO, about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-767075/+merge/63852
<DBO> yeah I figured I would get the ping soon :P
<DBO> andyrock, yeah?
<andyrock> :) I thought that we could use the coordinates of box_geo
<andyrock> that are connected to autohide_offset
<DBO> andyrock, and use the center of the box geo!
<DBO> brilliant :)
<andyrock> box_geo.x + box_geo.width/2
<andyrock> if box_get.x = 0
<andyrock> we have center.x!
<DBO> love it
<DBO> make it so
<andyrock> DBO, it seems to work... i am testing it
<DBO> excellent
<andyrock> i changed the position of something btw
<andyrock> just small thing
<DBO> just tell me when to re-review
<Nafai> DBO: any clues on my focus issue?  Or anything I can do to help track it down?
<DBO> Nafai, I looked at it the other day and it stumped me for a bit too
<DBO> offhand I didn't find anything, I need to get a little more time to gander at it (sorry things are a bit crazy)
<Nafai> no problem, it's not high priority :)
<Nafai> I can only imagine what you guys' schedule is like
<jcastro> andyrock: heya, I was thinking that the community hackers should have a weekly meeting, something like say wednesdayish, since most of you are in europe it seems, what time you think would be best for everyone?
<jcastro> it would be something like "hey here's what I'm working on, I could use help here" or "Here's something I learned about foo", etc.
<Nafai> jcastro: that would be great to have a meeting, it certainly would help me get involved more
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> just trying to think of a good time that would catch everyone
<Nafai> that's certainly hard
<andyrock> jcastro, good idea
<andyrock> jcastro, let use UTC+0
<andyrock> 15:00 UTC+0 for me is good!
 * Nafai translates that into his time
<jcastro> 8pm my time, that makes it 5pmish your time iirc Nafai
<Nafai> yeah, that would work fine for me
<andyrock> DBO: the code is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-767075
<andyrock> BDO, 95% of the case it works fine
<andyrock> DBO, but sometimes it doesn't work
<DBO> I will look at it
<DBO> hold on though
<DBO> in a meeting :/
<andyrock> DBO, thx
<andyrock> jcastro, i dont'understand
<jcastro> andyrock: which part?
<andyrock> jcasto, 8pm my time, that makes it 5pmish your time iirc Nafai
<jcastro> oh, just doing the time zones for me and Nafai, it's all good, 0UTC seems like a good time as any
<andyrock> 15:00 UTC is now :)
<Nafai> yeah, 9 AM is generally good for me
<andyrock> Nafai, where do you live?
<Nafai> Utah, USA
<andyrock> jcastro, you have to write a blog post to ad it
<Nafai> andyrock: where are you?
<andyrock> Nafai, I'm from Italy
<Nafai> cool
<andyrock> Nafai, my dream is a trip in america :)
<andyrock> *America
<andyrock> USA sorry :)
<Nafai> there are some cool things to see here
<DBO> andyrock, still in a meeting but can you see any reason why it might be failing?
<andyrock> DBO, let me think and try a little more
<andyrock> Nafai, i know! :)
<Zhenech> tedg, lintian is available on ubuntu too *hint* ;>
<andyrock> DBO, when an icon is unfolded its folding_angle = 0 right?
<DBO> andyrock, indeed
<andyrock> insted when an icon is foled its folding_angle is between 0 and 1
<andyrock> ??
<DBO> andyrock, correct
<andyrock> DBO, then this is not necessary: http://pastebin.com/rrWBtbSG
<DBO> i think thats a leftover from when we allowed them to fold both top and bottom
<andyrock> DBO, i know but it slows down the execution if no icons is under the mouse! :)
<DBO> mmm a very small amount :P
<DBO> but okay I see your point
<tedg> Zhenech, Heh, I think English should just adapt to my typos ;-)
<DBO> The New Ted Dictionary
<cyphermox> tedg: thanks for the review, I just responded
<thumper> morning
#ayatana 2011-06-10
<RAOF> DBO: What was the missing feature of Xorg that made doing proximity-menus difficult?
<DBO> you cant track the cursor without polling it
<RAOF> So, if I said that you could register to get raw pointer events and if you're an Xi 2.1 client you'd always get them delivered regardless of the grab state, would that qualify?
<RAOF> I'm wondering because that's something we could cherry-pick back to 1.10 for oneiric if you were interested.
<DBO> RAOF, color me interested
<Nafai> oh nice
<RAOF> DBO: Sweet.  I'll ping you when it's in oneiric, then.
<thumper> DBO: oh hai
<DBO> oh hai
<thumper> sometimes I want to stab our code
<jo-erlend> who can tell me how to write a Unity lense in Python?
<Vampire0> Hi, anyone around?
<Vampire0> I'm having a problem. I distribute an application. Actually a Java application. The application also provides a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/. Directly after installing the .deb package, the Dash can find the application, but if I start it, only a gray box with question mark and title "win0" appears in the launcher. Pinning that is not possible and also vanishes if you restart unity. This b
<Vampire0> ehaviour exists until Unity is restarted. From then on all behaves well. Is there any trigger call I have to make in my postinst script to make this work properly immediately after installation?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everyone
<didrocks> JohnLea: around?
<JohnLea> didrocks; hyia
<didrocks> JohnLea: some questions on unity quicklists, we need some guidelines for capitalization
<didrocks> JohnLea: some quicklist have all words capitalized, others not
<didrocks> JohnLea: what do you advise?
<didrocks> Create a New Document
<didrocks> or
<didrocks> Create a new document
<JohnLea> didrocks; First letter of each line capitalized, names all capitalized.  e.g. "Create a new document" and "Open Office" are both correct
<didrocks> JohnLea: thanks for the guideline, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Static Quicklist entries with this quickly please?
<andyrock> "Keep in launcher" not "Keep In Launcher"
<didrocks> andyrock: what is it in English right now?
<didrocks> (it's "Conserver dans le lanceur" in french)
<andyrock> didrocks, i use English in natty right now... so yes
<didrocks> andyrock: heh, so not coherent, should be fixed, but taking care to not break all translations
 * didrocks needs to import the launchpad translations upstream
<andyrock> didrocks, should we open a bug about this?
<didrocks> andyrock: yes please, just ensure to emphasize that we should take care of translations in the description :)
<andyrock> didrocks, ayatana-design, unity, unity (ubuntu) right'
<andyrock> ?
<didrocks> andyrock: I would say no need for ayatana-design
<didrocks> JohnLea: we have "Keep In Launcher", should be "Keep in launcher", right?
<JohnLea> didrocks, andyrock; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI updated with answer to the capitalisation question in the faq, I also added a brief section detailing 'quicklist elements'
<didrocks> JohnLea: you rock!
<didrocks> andyrock: so that answers, just open unity/unity (ubuntu)
<andyrock> didrocks, i got it
<andyrock> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/795422
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 795422 in unity (Ubuntu) "Quicklist item "Keep In Launcher" should be "Keep in launcher" as design" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> didrocks, i don't know if it is fine
<didrocks> andyrock: perfect, I triaged it :) thanks!
<andyrock> didrocks, thx you :)
<andyrock> DBO, are you here?
<Zhenech> could someone please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~sargentd/indicator-network/libnotify-bd/+merge/64126? the previous upload is broken :>
<Zhenech> didrocks, thanks! and yes, unreleased "we" use too, that one was a mistake :)
<didrocks> Zhenech: yeah, I was surprized by a DD :-)
<didrocks> Zhenech: nice if you are there, also the branch isn't the right one, (debcheckout <source_packagename> indicates the right one
<didrocks> Zhenech: but no worry, I'm pushing your change to the right places (in ubuntu-desktop, we tend to use debian/ only branch)
<didrocks> hum 0.3.8-0ubuntu2 is missing in this branch as well
<Zhenech> that's the one i checked out with lp:ubuntu/package as I do always :)
<didrocks> Zhenech: yeah, but desktop branches are in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/package/ubuntu :)
<didrocks> Zhenech: debcheckout should checkout you the right branch
<Zhenech> even on a debian machine? ;)
<didrocks> I agree it's confusing, sorry about that
<didrocks> Zhenech: not sure, it's quite fun sometimes as it tries to take the git repo ;)
<Zhenech> heh, will try at some point
<didrocks> no worry, I'm fixing the "history" :-)
<Zhenech> great, thanks
<andyrock> njpatel, your dev-ayatana email rocks!
<njpatel> andyrock, heh, thanks :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: agateau: we are famous on the Qt bug: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/06/10/type-punning-and-strict-aliasing/ :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: rock!
<DBO> andyrock, just got your email
<DBO> excellent debugging
<DBO> I very much agree with yoru conclusion
<DBO> your solution is also agreeable with me so long as you comment as to why it is done that way
<andyrock> DBO, graet! launcher.cpp is very hard to understand (but this is right)
<andyrock> DBO, ok... i'm working on another bug right now! i will do it as soon as possible :)
<andyrock> DBO, done
<DBO> andyrock, excellent
<andyrock> jcastro, hi
<andyrock> jcastro, about the unity contributors meetings
<andyrock> jcastro, where will be held?
<andyrock> njpatel, i am working on launcher device settings for reproposing this (https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100)
<andyrock> i have to follow the google c++ code style?
<njpatel> andyrock, ideally, if it's a new chunk of code, yes. If it's just fixes in existing code, then it's probably good to keep to the existing style
 * njpatel needs to run astyle over the codebase at some point
<andyrock> njpatel, ok... i will use old style ;)
<njpatel> :)
<andyrock> njpatel, what about stl data type?
<njpatel> andyrock, yeah, use C++ data types if you can
<njpatel> andyrock, also look at GLibWrapper*
<njpatel> it's kind of interesting :)
<andyrock> njpatel, indeed
<jo-erlend> Is there Python support to write lenses?
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, yes
<jo-erlend> davidcalle, any links?
<davidcalle> have a look at lp:unity-books-lens or lp:unity-place-sample for a simple python lenses and lp:askubuntu-lens for a more complex one.
<davidcalle> jo-erlend^
<davidcalle> lens*
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, lp:unity-books-lens is my personal mess, but some comments in it might be useful.
<jo-erlend> great. Thanks :)
<cyphermox> tedg: re the appindicator signals, are you waiting for me to update my branch or are you doing it directly? I'm not exactly certain what conclusion we got to ;)
<tedg> cyphermox, I think using open/close makes more sense.  What do you think?
<cyphermox> i'm fine with either solution
<cyphermox> does appindicator already expose open/close?
<cyphermox> (also, I notice now that the fallbacks don't seem to work properly with my code)
<tedg> cyphermox, No, it'd be basically the same code, except you'd respond to the custom event siganl.
<tedg> cyphermox, We'd need to figure out how to get those signals in the fallback case as well.
<tedg> Hmm, they shouldn't have broken...
<cyphermox> huh, you mean catch the open/close from dbusmenu and send it through appindicator, and add the return value stuff?
<tedg> cyphermox, No, with open and close there is no return.  They're just a reflection of state.
<cyphermox> ok
<tedg> cyphermox, So then we could resynthize the fallback by looking at whether the menu is displayed or not.
<tedg> Thinking about the fallback I think open/close makes even more sense.
<cyphermox> what I'm worried about is that setting a new menu when I get an open signal will replace the menu but not leave it in open state (or visible on the screen, if you will)
<cyphermox> yeah
<tedg> It should.  We replace all kinds of items pretty regularly on the messaging menu for instance.
<cyphermox> statusicon stuff in nm-applet uses show/hide
<tedg> It would be best if you didn't do a full replacement, but it's not the end of the world either way there.
<cyphermox> I can't easily figure out what to replace... unless you have specific ideas for that?
<cyphermox> (I mean, to not replace the whole menu, just parts of it)
<tedg> Eh, okay.  It'd have to be designed that way in the application.
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> ok, so I'll update the code in my branch and test it some more
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ping
<cyphermox> kenvandine: gbrainy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gbrainy/disable-gnome/+merge/64232
<kenvandine> cyphermox, pong
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> cyphermox, did you build it in pbuilder?
<cyphermox> seems okay, for instance it now doesn't build with art-sharp
<cyphermox> yes, do you want logs?
<kenvandine> my box is a bit overloaded atm
<kenvandine> nah
<cyphermox> oh wait a sec
<kenvandine> i'll do a quick review, and hope it builds in the archive
<kenvandine> ok
<cyphermox> I think my pbuilder wasn't as up to date as it should have been
<kenvandine> well it'll update itself
<kenvandine> just has to download more packages
<cyphermox> oh, right, it would have failed otherwise
<ZombiePriest> dear god please tell me there is a way to get rid of this Unity abomination
<ZombiePriest> Guess not..
<ZombiePriest> thanks anyway
<nnnaji> om
<JanC> http://river-valley.tv/quick-and-dirty-usability-leveraging-google-suggest-to-instantly-know-your-users/ --> might be useful for usability research  ☺
<Proxen> hi
<Proxen> Does anyone know how can I launch an application twice from the sidebar?
#ayatana 2011-06-11
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> goog morning
<andyrock> thumper, hi
<andyrock> thumper, around?
<hunger_> Is there a way to get rid of the trash can in the unity dock?
<hunger_> Or the workplace switcher?
<andyrock> hunger, trash? no
<andyrock> hunger, workspace switcher? you just decrease the number of workspace to one
<hunger> andyrock: Hmmm... have not yet found a place to change the number of workspaces:-(
<andyrock> hunger, install ccsm
<andyrock> hunger, then General->General Option->Desktop Size
<andyrock> hunger, let me know
<andyrock> hunger, you should logout-login also
<hunger> andyrock: simple-ccsm? That is currently not installable:-(
<andyrock> hunger,
<andyrock> just ALT+a
<hunger> andyrock: natty's version is not new enough.
<andyrock> SUPER+a
<andyrock> then enter ccsm
<andyrock> and install it ;)
<andyrock> hunger, you have oneiric?
<hunger> No, natty.
<andyrock> then super+a
<andyrock> enter ccsm
<andyrock> and install it ;)
<andyrock> or
<andyrock> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hunger> super-a does not work for me. Maybe I should not have deinstalled the software thingy...
<andyrock> did you deinstall application lens?
<hunger> no, just the software center or whatever it was called.
<andyrock> hunger, i got it
<andyrock> hunger, using terminal:
<andyrock> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hunger> I got it via aptitude now.
 * hunger is really annoyed by all those graphics problems compiz has.
<hunger> Hmmm... desktop size is 1. Still have the workspace switcher:-(
<andyrock> login and logout ;)
<andyrock> it should work...
<hunger> Nope, it does not. I had 1 desktop before, so I did not even need to change something.
<andyrock> hunger, are you sure that all values are 1?
<hunger> Alas, begone!
<hunger> Found it. That damn settings thing was hiding the relevant settings since I searched for desktop:-(
<hunger> andyrock: Thanks!
<hunger> Now is there a way to get that application lense to start maximised always?
<andyrock> sure....
<hunger> It looks very lost in the top corner of the screen as it is:-( Plus it would be nice if it would use the display space it has for a change.
<hunger> Like display all apps instead of just the first 18 in the first row...
<andyrock> use this: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor Netbook
<hunger> Way better:-) Thanks!
<andyrock> hunger, yw
<andyrock> :)
<hunger> Any way to get the top-left ubuntu circle to display more than 8 items?
<andyrock> hunger, what do you mean for `ubuntu circle`?
<andyrock> hunger, i am not English so... :)
<hunger> The button in the top-left of the screen.
<hunger> The one with the ubuntu logo.
<andyrock> i got it
<andyrock> i don't know if there is a weird hack
<andyrock> but using normal option you cannot do something like that
<hunger> andyrock: makeing that screen nicer to look at on a big monitor would be appreciated.
<hunger> Currently the stuff sits really lost in a see of black:-(
<andyrock> hunger, i am just a unity contributors
<andyrock> hunger, i am not a unity developers
<andyrock> hunger, or a canonical worker :)
<hunger> andyrock: I am not asking you to do it:-) I just mention it here on the off-chance somebody listens:-)
 * hunger knows that it is a off-chance:-)
<andyrock> hunger, i have never used the dekstop dash (8 items dash :) )
<hunger> Oh, one last thing... Is it possible to add a cpu monitor as one of the tiles to the launch bar?
<andyrock> to the launch bar i don't know
<hunger> Those next-step inspired window managers had really nice tiles to include in its dock back in the days.
<andyrock> maybe to the panel as an indicator is better ;)
<hunger> No, those indicators have one color only and are too small for meaningful cpu info.
<andyrock> conky is better for this stuff
<hunger> andyrock: Yeap, but that takes additional screen space:-(
<andyrock> hunger, i don't know... try to google
<hunger> I do tend to have the launchers visible most of the time, but that is basically the only piece of screen that I do not plaster with windows.
<hunger> andyrock: unity has not much info available... and is not a very google-friendly name either:-(
<andyrock> andyrock, indeed
<andyrock> *hunger, indeed
<hunger> I could not even find a cheat sheet with keyboard shortcuts, etc. I am really surprised that nobody has done one yet, usually the pop up right after something with key-bindings is released.
<andyrock> try askubuntu.com
<andyrock> and ubuntu forum is the better place for stuff like this
<hunger> andyrock: Just found a unity desktop wallpaper: http://i.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<andyrock> hunger :)
<hunger> andyrock: Thanks for your help by the way:-)
<andyrock> hunger, yw :)
<hunger> andyrock: unity looks way nicer already for all those tips you gave me.
<andyrock> hunger, try to use 32 px launcher icons ;)
<hunger> andyrock: Why? How?
<andyrock> hunger, open ccsm
<andyrock> then unity
<andyrock> experimental
<andyrock> launcher icon size
<hunger> andyrock: Yay! that saves 19200 pixels:-)
<andyrock> hunger, now use faenza icons
<om26er> andyrock, will you be finishing you 'device-enhancement'(dont remember the exact name :D) branch this cycle ?
<om26er> this https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement/+merge/54100
<andyrock> om26er, this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/launcher-devices-improvement
<om26er> yep
<andyrock> om26er, njpatel ask me to finishi it
<andyrock> om26er, i am working on it right now
<om26er> andyrock, thats awesome :-)
<andyrock> om26er, i want to delete all g_object_unref
<andyrock> om26er, using glib wrapper
<andyrock> om26er, memory leak sucks ;)
 * om26er knows nothing about coding :-P
<om26er> though +1 for the damn mem leaks ;-)
<om26er> andyrock, also would be nice(tm) if those dconf-editor options you implemented could be moved to ccsm ;-)
<om26er> if you get the time of course
<andyrock> om26er, already done ;)
<om26er> aah didn't notice that. andyrock nice job :)
<andyrock> om26er, look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PxScHDeS9g
<andyrock> om26er, is a very old video :)
<om26er> i saw that the day you proposed the merge. andyrock ;)
 * om26er follows unity development very closely
<andyrock> om26er, i know... I was hoping to meet you at the UDS
<om26er> andyrock, aww, didn't make it to UDS :(
<andyrock> om26er, visa problem?
<om26er> andyrock, i was late to apply for it. There was a two weeks processing period and when I applied it was less than two weeks to UDS
<om26er> andyrock, btw you are rocking the house with bug fixes these days ;)
<andyrock> om26er, i got it!
<andyrock> om26er, summer is just started :)
<andyrock> om26er, i should study for the final exam
<andyrock> *exsam
<om26er> andyrock, but bugs are more fun ;)
<andyrock> om26er, you get to the point :)
<andyrock> om26er, i have also my project... but unity is more important for the moment :)
<om26er> hahahha andyrock rocks :D
<andyrock> om26er, thx :) You do not even joking!
<om26er> yw
<andyrock> om26er, i should go (lunch time in my town)... see you!
<andyrock> is this spam?
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/772494/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772494 in unity (Ubuntu) "XChat become a zombie process when i press the close circle" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<abd> unity is a complete miss it is rubish, genome is much better, easy to manage and custmized easly
<akshatj> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
#ayatana 2011-06-12
<Guest68273> heya folks, i went and played with compiz (compiz --replace) and suffered a crash after activating open gl. now there's no launcher, window decorations, etc. any idea how to get ubuntu/unity to return to normal?
<Guest68273> no one here able to help?
<xapantu> Guest4037, try to use unity --reset
<xapantu> oops
<xapantu> Guest68273, unity --reset
<Guest68273> xapantu, weird - apparently it's not installed!?
<Guest68273> it is the default desktop launcher in ubuntu?
<xapantu> Guest68273, Oo, I don't know what to do now :(
<Guest68273> thanks though :) i appreciate your trying
<jo-erlend> what is the reason for not displaying folders from Zeitgeist in the Files and folders lense?
